# Pumps cracked any sealant work?



## amk (Aug 20, 2014)

My pumps crack due to hitting rocks and logs any ideas on a fix I REALLY really don't want to have to pull it and replace. 3m 5200, jb weld, anything?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 20, 2014)

Remove it and get it welded up. Then stop running over rocks. Hope your welding guy is good with castings, they tend to suck to weld.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Aug 20, 2014)

The sealant might hold until you contact the bottom again and leave you stranded. My advice is with Ranchero. Get it welded by someone who knows what they are doing. If indeed you do have an encounter with the bottom... you should be able to make it to the ramp. Just my experience. Sealant can work, but running shallow rivers where there are few to help, I prefer to be best prepared.


----------



## amk (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't stop won't stop. But I did order a new pump housing off ebay I found one for $50. It'll be easier then getting it welded. But for now I jb welded it. Will see how it works.


----------

